# Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?



## Starvalley (8. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun schon den ganzen Sommer davon rede, dass ich meinen Teich in den nächsten eineinhalb Jahren vergrößern möchte, war nun endlich der Bagger zu Besuch. Ca. 50 m³ Erde wurden weg gefahren und die grobe Form wurde mit Spaten, Schaufel und Spitzhacke vorbereitet. Verrohrung liegt auch bereits. Nun frage ich mich jedoch, ob meine Vorstellungen der Bauart auch wirklich vernünftig sind. Bitte daher um Euren Rat.

Ich beabsichtige, den Teich einmal komplett aus Beton zu gießen. Wandstärke ca. 10-15 cm mit einer Eisenmatte (Q 188 6mm). Das muss ich alleine schon zumindest an den Steilwänden (bis 200 cm hoch) machen. Damit mir diese über den Winter nicht einstürzen, soll das in den nächsten zwei Wochen geschehen. Im nächsten Frühjahr möchte ich dann auf diesen Beton ein 150g/m² Vlies einlegen. Darauf eine PVC-Teichfolie 1 oder 1,5mm stark. Auf die Folie soll erneut Vlies (150g/m²) und darauf noch einmal eine ca. 10 cm starke Betonschicht (ebenfalls mit Eisenmatte Q 188 6mm). Diese Betonschicht soll aus Trasszement bestehen, um ein Ausblühen des Zements zu verhindern. (siehe hierzu auch Bild: Schema).
Der Boden besteht überwiegend aus Felsstein und wird daher wohl kaum noch absacken. Die Rissbildung im Beton sollte sich daher bei einem Minimum halten. Ich möchte unbedingt einen "massiven" Teich, damit auch meine großen Hunde (beides Wasserratten) und unser alter Esel (ich) darin baden können und die Folie geschützt ist. Die gute Flüssigfolie in drei bis vier Schichten ist zwar mein Traum, aber finanziell nicht realisierbar.

Meine Fragen lauten nun:

1. Ist dieser Aufbau so o.k. oder erkennt da jemand Probleme?
2. Reicht die stärke des Vlies aus?
3. Welche Folienstärke würdet Ihr empfehlen? 1 oder 1,5 mm? oder reicht eine 0,5 mm?
4. Ist der Trass-Beton (Wasserkontakt) ausreichend oder sollte noch Dichtschlämme Anwendung finden?

Weitere Fragen tauchen sicherlich beim Bau und während der Diskussion auf.

Bin dankbar für Eure Erfahrungen und gespannt auf die Diskussion.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.

PS: Ich habe noch eine grobe und nicht fertige Skizze (SketchUp) beigefügt, damit Ihr ungefähr wisst, wie es aussehen soll.


----------



## bodo61 (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Alter Schwede, da hast du ja was vor.

Ich würde den Unterbeton stärker wählen, min 20 cm., und an den Seiten natürlich die Anschlußbewährung für die Wände nicht vergessen. Ganz wichtig ist auch ein vernünftiger Ringanker. Der Innenbeton braucht keine Dichtschlämme mehr, er muß ja nicht wasserdicht werden. 

Sowas ähnliches habe ich im nächsten Jahr auch vor, gemauert auf Bodenplatte.

Bei der Masse an Folie und Vlies würde sich vielleicht auch PE (geschweißt) rechnen. Könnte ja mal nen befreundeten Kunststoffbauer fragen, was der m² in 3 mm, inkl. Schweißen, kostet.

Ansonsten Hut ab und denn hau mal rein.

Natürlich Bilder nicht vergessen.


----------



## Starvalley (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

@ bodo61

Danke für Deine Antwort. Das mit der Folie würde mich interessieren. Vieleicht macht es preislich doch einiges aus. Wäre dankbar, wenn Du mal nachfragen könntest.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Servus Thomas,...

warum machst du da zwei Schichten Beton rein, kostet der nix?

Überlege dir mal eine andere stabile Abdichtung,...evtl GFK oder wie schon angesprochen 3mm PE,....!

Berichte weiter bitte,...


----------



## Starvalley (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Hallo herbi,

GFK ist bei dieser Teichgröße eine sehr kostspielige Sache. Die 3mm PE-Folie kannte ich bis vor ein paar Stunden nicht. Werde mich aber mal damit auseinandersetzen.
Beton ist für mich eine der kostengünstigsten Lösungen, welche zudem auch noch stabil und haltbar ist. Bei Beton greife ich auf meinen großen Bekanntenkreis zurück und bezahle im Endeffekt nur das Material. Hilfe und Betonmischer sind auf meiner Baustelle ausreichend vorhanden.
Ich möchte zum Schluss einen stabilen und dauerhaft haltbaren Teich haben und nicht die ständigen Probleme wie bislang bei meinem Folienteich. Ich sage da nur "Löchersuche und Flicken" wegen "Hundekrallen", "Nachbarskinder" und andere unachtsamen Zeitgenossen.

Die zweite (obere) Betonschicht muss jedoch nicht so stark sein. Sie soll nur die Folie schützen. Möglicherweise würde es eine 5 cm Schicht mit z.B. Estrichmatten auch tun...?! Was meint Ihr???

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## saltun (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Hallo Thomas,

als Neuling hier möchte ich nicht das grosse Wort schwingen, aber eine 15cm dünne
Wand mit einer Baustahlmatte in der Mitte wird dem Erddruck nicht standhalten.
Außerdem sind so dünne Wände schwierig zu betonieren.

Aber es ist ohne große Probleme möglich das ganze Becken, Wände und Bodenplatte
*einschalig* mit Wand- und Bodenplattenstärke von 25 bis 30cm wasserdicht zu betonieren.
Voraussetzung ist eine statisch einwandfreie Bewehrung, wasserdichter Beton und
eine sorgfältige Ausbildung der Anschlüsse Bodenplatte-Wände und Wandecken.
Du würdest kaum mehr Beton als bei deiner geplanten Ausführung, nur etwas mehr
Baustahl brauchen. Dafür hast Du viel weniger Arbeit und kannst Dir die Folie sparen.

lg Günter


----------



## bodo61 (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*



saltun schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> als Neuling hier möchte ich nicht das grosse Wort schwingen, aber eine 15cm dünne
> Wand mit einer Baustahlmatte in der Mitte wird dem Erddruck nicht standhalten.
> ...



Jo,
ist wohl die beste und einfachste Idee, die Wanne komplett aus WU Beton zu gießen.
Aber ohne eine vernünftige Beschichtung kommst du dabei auch nicht weg. 
Der Beton wirkt stark alkalisch, da wärst du Monate oder Jahre damit beschäftigt den pH Wert runter zu drücken.

Irgendwer hier hat mal mit normalem Silolack gestrichen, scheint auch gut zu funzen. Zumindest ne relativ preiswerte Variante. Hatte sich sogar vom Hersteller die Freigabe von wegen Unbedenklichkeit und UV Beständigkeit geholt.

Grundsätzlich ist das mit der kompl. gegossenen Wanne sicher die langlebigste bzw. haltbarste Variante, aber wehe das Teil sol mal weg oder vergrößert werden.:__ nase


----------



## herbi (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

@ Thomas,...
ich verstehe deine Einstellung durchaus,....aber warum willst du dann zwei Schichten Beton auftragen und dazwischen Folie!

Unser Opa baute seinen ersten Teich auch "nur" aus Beton,....Schlußanstrich war die blaue Farbe was für Pools verwendet wird,...! Er hielt dicht mehr brauchte er nicht tun,....!

Ich denke das es eine gute Idee ist den Teich aus Beton zu machen, warum nicht,...aber den Sinn der Folie verstehe ich bisher nicht,....!

Meine Gedanken:
Teichform ausheben -Ringanker setzen -  Baustahl mit der Erden befestigen - und dann Beton drauf (15cm)- als Abdichtung Dichtschlämme/ + Anstrich
Wenn du solche Bekannte und Freunde hast ist das für die kein Problem,....


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Hallo Thomas.

Für einen stabilen und haltbaren Teichboden haben einige User mit einem anderen Trick gearbeitet.
Dabei wurde zunächst Vlies + Folie ganz normal verlegt, auf die Folie kam dann entweder die verbundmatte von NG oder anderes, aufgerauhtes (Drahtbürste) Vlies oder gar die Ufermatte von NG. Diese "Matten" wurden mit einer Zementschlempe befeuchtet und je nach Wunsch auch dicker damit überzogen. Wenn etwas bricht, passiert nichts, denn man hat ja noch das Vlies/Ufermatte, die die Folie schützen. 
Gegen eine Spitzhacke hilft das natürlich nichts aber ob da ein Beton dauerhaft widerstehen würde? 

Hier mal zwei Links, die ich dazu auf die Schnelle finden konnte, zum Verdeutlichen meines Vorschlages.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21268/page-14
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225
Es gibt sicherlich noch wesentlich mehr davon....


----------



## Starvalley (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

*Vielen Dank an alle, die zu diesem Threat und somit auch zu meinem nunmehr erweiterten Wissen beigetragen haben.*

Eine Zeit lang machte sich einzig die Verwirrung bei mir breit, da jeder hier eine andere Idee bzw. Erfahrung hat. Zum Schluss wusste ich schon fast nicht mehr, was ich nun tun soll. Aber mir war von vornherein klar, dass sich in einem solchen Threat die Ideen und Anregungen häufen.

Zum einen wurde meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet. Mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob mein Prinzip mit der innenliegenden Teichfolie funktionieren würde. *Würde die Folie sich genug dehnen, wenn der Beton sich tatsächlich setzen sollte?* (NG selbst berichte auf deren Website von über 3.000 m³ Beton, welche auf der Folie verarbeitet wurde).

Zum anderen habe ich aber nunmehr die komplette Bandbreite der Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und kann noch einmal über die "Versiegelung" nachdenken.

Zuvor aber noch ein paar Antworten bzw. Stellungnahmen zu einigen von Euren Vorschlägen:

@ saltun:
Du bezweifelst, ob die "dünne" Betonmauer dem Erdruck standhält. Nun, ich weiß es auch nicht, da ich kein Statiker bin. Jedoch kenne ich unseren Boden und habe schon zahlreiche Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Zum Beispiel habe ich einen 120 m² großen Pferdeplatz gebaut. Dieser wurde mit einer 15 cm starken Mauer (bzw. zwei Mauern im Abstand von 80 cm als Art Heckenbeet) eingefasst. Damals hatte ich von Beton nicht die geringste Ahnung. Eine Eisenmatte mit 6mm ist drin. Und vernünftig verdichtet wurde der Beton auch nicht. Der Pferdeplatz wurde komplett mit Erde und Lava aufgefüllt, mit einer 600er Rüttelplatte verdichtet und 10 cm starke Rasengittersteine darauf verlegt. Die Mauer ist zwischen 1 Meter und 1,60m hoch. Der Platz selber wird mehrmals im Jahr mit schweren Traktoren und Mistkarren befahren. Nach insgesamt 8 Jahren gibt es in der gesamten Mauer noch nicht einen Riss.

Meinen bisherigen Teich habe ich 130 cm tief gegraben. Anschließend wurde - wegen der Steine - eine ca. 4-5 cm dicke Mörtelschicht aufgetragen. Darauf dann Vlies und Folie. Die Mörtelschicht hat nach fast fünf Jahren noch nicht einen Riss - auch nicht an dem 130 cm tiefen Steilufer (um einen Bezug auf den Erdruck herzustellen). Matten habe ich damals nicht verwendet.

Unser Boden ist sehr steinhaltig, teilweise zu 90% aus Felsstein (Grauwacke-/Schieferschichten). Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Boden des neuen Teiches nur unwesentlich absacken wird. Die steinigen Seitenwände dürften somit ebenfalls kaum Druck ausüben - erst recht nicht, wenn später Wasser entgegen drückt. Um den Erddruck mache ich mir also die wenigsten Sorgen

@ bodo61:
Silolack ist eine sehr kostengünstige Alternative - aber Lösungsmittelhaltig  (Gefahrenstoffe). Ich weiß nicht wie sich das mit meinen Fischen verträgt. Werde mich mal darüber erkundigen. Vermutlich werde ich Silolack jedoch ausschließen müssen - Es sei denn, jemand hier hat seinen Teich (mit Fischen) damit gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrungswerte mitteilen.

@ herbi:
An Schwimmbadfarbe habe ich bislang noch nicht gedacht. Die Kosten sind niedriger als bei der PVC-Folie (ca. 4,50 - 5,00 €/m²). Fraglich ist jedoch, ob diese sich genügend dehnt, wenn der Beton mal "arbeiten" sollte. Das Thema "Schwimmbadfarbe" werde ich noch näher betrachten.

@ Annett:
Über die Ufermatte bzw. besser die "Verbundmatte" von NG habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Ich habe keine Preise hierzu gefunden, jedoch gehört dass diese recht teuer sein soll. Zusammen mit der Teichfolie und dem Vlies, ist hier dann sehr wahrscheinlich der m²-Preis zu hoch. Muss ich mich noch einmal erkundigen.

Ich habe daher folgendes beschlossen:


Mit der Versiegelung kann ich mir noch 6-8 Monate Zeit lassen. So lange kann ich sehen, ob der Beton in dieser Zeit sackt.
Ich werde nunmehr meine erste "Betonhülle" gießen. Diese wird ca. 20-25 cm stark (eher 25). Einarbeiten werde ich zwei Lagen Eisenmatten (Q 188 6mm), welche im Abstand von 10 cm miteinander mit "Stegen" verschweißt werden. An den etwas dickeren Stellen (habe nur eine einseitige Schalung) sowie an den Boden-Wand-Verbindungen werde ich verstärkend mit zusätzlichen "Estrichmatten" arbeiten. Dem Beton selbst werde ich PE-Fasern beimischen (Estrich-Fasern), welche noch einmal zusätzlich bewehren. Wenn ich richtig liege, dürfte diesem Beton NIE etwas passieren.

Wie es dann damit weitergeht, werde ich mir bis zum Frühjahr überlegen. Muss mich nun beeilen, da der Winter hier sehr schnell kommen kann und heftigst Eisen schweißen und Beton einbringen. 

Werde dann demnächst einen neuen Threat über den kompletten Bau (mit Bildern erstellen). Nichts desto trotz bin ich in diesem Threat für weitere Erfahrungen und Anregungen dankbar.

So, nun aber mal reingehauen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Niklas (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Hi. Wieso den Beton unter die Folie


----------



## Starvalley (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

1. Damit es stabil wird und den im Laufe der Jahre stattfindenden Erdbewegungen standhält
2. Damit die Folie vom Felsgestein geschützt wird.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Niklas (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Aufbau Beton-Folienteich - Ist das o.k. so?*

Hi.
Ja gut ich habe auch verschiedene Sachen unter der Folie. Über der Folier habe ich Beton damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird.


----------

